
Responsive Web Considered Harmful - okket
https://medium.com/cool-code-pal/responsive-web-considered-harmful-f3a2f075e971
======
CarolineW
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12394237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12394237)

